# If you aren't paying attention to Venezuela yet, start now



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The new interior minister in Venezuela has kicked their gun control efforts back into high gear, and kicked off the effort by having 2,000 firearms crushed in a public event.
Venezuela crushes 2,000 guns in public, plans registry of bullets | Reuters

From the article: (emphasis added)


> Interior Minister Nestor Reverol said the event marked the *renewal of efforts to disarm Venezuelans*, through a combination of seizures and a voluntary program to *swap guns for electrical goods*.


It doesn't take a Mensa member to realize what that tactic is going to do.
They can go on and on about their crime problem, or their gangs getting guns illegally, but when they make it clear that they are willing to withhold electricity from their citizens until they hand over their firearms, they've reached a new low.

For those who may not have paid much attention in their history classes, this planet's past is chock full of examples where this kind of thing was done, and was followed by the slaughter of thousands, and sometimes millions, of citizens. In some instances, it took years, but in others, mere weeks.
While these people are trading anything and everything they have, and waiting in food lines for days, while the military is simply seizing all supplies, now they are going to remove what could be a citizen's only means of self protection, assuming they comply. This creates the "outlaw" situation where good citizens who only wish to protect themselves, must now make the difficult choice of becoming law-breakers if they wish to retain their guns.

This rarely ends well

There will be blood.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It is a slow heating up of a pot of frogs down there


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> It is a slow heating up of a pot of frogs down there


For now, an apt analogy.
I have a feeling the pot's about to be dumped into the blender though. :-(


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

What branch of government is collecting the guns ?

The military. Yeah, I'm taking notes.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Those that do not learn the lessons of history are doomed to repeat them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

People are hungry and those in power realize that an iron hand works best against the disarmed for the unexpressed goal of retaining power.- This is also the goal of our own elite. Elect communists.. Oops .... Socialists.... Oops....democrats/rinos or Give an inch on the second amendment and grab you ankles to get a foot in return.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Makes perfect sense and quite possibly be the same thing our overlords have planned. Tank the economy and make it so bad that you barely enough to feed your family and then the gov. swoops in to say they'll save you but only if you handover your guns.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's the poor countries that are getting run over by the gov. we are on the way of this happening to us if we do not stand up for our rights .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

they sold out years ago - this is just a continuation .... they obviously don't have enough balls to have an arab spring of their own .... they wanted communism - they got it


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's only a matter of time, and that time may be closer at hand then many would think. The storm approaches.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> The new interior minister in Venezuela has kicked their gun control efforts back into high gear, and kicked off the effort by having 2,000 firearms crushed in a public event.
> Venezuela crushes 2,000 guns in public, plans registry of bullets | Reuters
> 
> It doesn't take a Mensa member to realize what that tactic is going to do.
> ...


you'd think they would be trading in their guns for food.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> they sold out years ago - this is just a continuation .... they obviously don't have enough balls to have an arab spring of their own .... they wanted communism - they got it


Just wait until next year at this time, when Her Excellency Hillary The Divine is doing this to America.
And Americans will let her do it.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Another socialist paradise...........


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Is it getting close to the time when the U.S. or some coalition will take military action? I doubt it is quite time yet, but...



> It's time: Venezuela's last free institution calls for foreign military intervention


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/its_time_venezuelas_last_free_institution_calls_for_foreign_military_intervention.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Is it getting close to the time when the U.S. or some coalition will take military action? I doubt it is quite time yet, but...
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/its_time_venezuelas_last_free_institution_calls_for_foreign_military_intervention.html


The US Government should send exactly $0.00 to Venezuela. Not 1 penny.

If private organizations want to help, knock yourselves out. But nothing from the US Federal Government.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Is it getting close to the time when the U.S. or some coalition will take military action? I doubt it is quite time yet, but...
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/its_time_venezuelas_last_free_institution_calls_for_foreign_military_intervention.html


if a legit free & democratic gooberment is established - military overthrown - the US can cooperate and organize a South & Central American relief effort - provide transportation, logistics and LIMITED support to get things jumpstarted ....

noooooooooooo way in hell send in US military troops - even in conjunction with other local countries - it's playing right into the opposition's hands - you got a world full including plenty in the US Congress ....

this wasn't a natural disaster - a country invaded and destroyed by a larger aggressor >>>> this a socialistic revolt that was blamed on the US just about 100% - the remaining population down there are exactly the ones that supported Chevez in the beginning - they stood next to him shouting "Death to the US" - death to this and that - drove out the people that made the country work ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some more relevant news....



> Pompeo: All Embassy Personnel Out Of Venezuela This Week


https://www.dailywire.com/news/44532/pompeo-all-embassy-personnel-out-venezuela-week-hank-berrien


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Some more relevant news....
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/44532/pompeo-all-embassy-personnel-out-venezuela-week-hank-berrien


they left China out of the playbook for whatever reason >>> they were down there also supporting Chevez in the beginning - last word they want a harbor for a base ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> they left China out of the playbook for whatever reason >>> they were down there also supporting Chevez in the beginning - last word they want a harbor for a base ....


I believe that China already has some sort of radar/communication compound in Venezuela already.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I believe that China already has some sort of radar/communication compound in Venezuela already.


wouldn't doubt it - they have naval bases on both sides of SA now - having coverage of the Panama Canal would be a strategic ace move ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We should have taken action 20 years ago.

For example, if I was king, I would have blown up the Panama Canal. We built it, we should destroy it. When was the last time Americans used a boat to get somewhere? It's an anachronism and it wastes ocean water, just torch it.

Then starting from the Mexican side, we start blowing up all the roads and airstrips until we reach the Yucatan Peninsula. If we have to build some form of bridge, make it a "south only escalator."

With the illegal immigration under control, use are newfound money to finish Trump's wall--but one, solid span. And when they mortar the last brick into place, have someone who "sprechen sie spanisch" and announces, _"The sunny side is for Mexico, the shady side is America--NO TRESPASSING."_

Yikes, if I can find an answer, what's wrong with our leaders?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, Tourist, don't hold back.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

paraquack said:


> Ok, Tourist, don't hold back.


It's the pain medication talking, I swear...

Seriously, all my life I've watched banana republics drive their resources and people into the ground--then expect the USA to bail them out. If Venezuela is in trouble, perhaps they can get Peru or Brazil to finance a loan or ship in food by the metric ton. Surely the Soviets have ample potatoes to ship immediately.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I think Prez Trump should be buzy outfoxxing the Shumer & Pelosi Posse >>>> put in a request for $$$ BILLIONS $$$$ in Venezuela aid - that would automatically trigger a negative response ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...or...

President Trump could send Schumer and Pelosi to Venezuela as "Ambassadors at Large" for ten or twelve years, or whenever that part of the world finds independence. I'd be happy to transport them there, I have a merry way of getting my way, and a real gift of gab. I'm sure my sparkling persona can win them over--instead of telling the President of Venezuela that those two are America's worst serial killers and bound for an impenetrable southern prison...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.thetrumpet.com/13973-china-buys-panamas-largest-port

China has the capacity to fight for the Panama Canal with real estate in their possession.



Illini Warrior said:


> wouldn't doubt it - they have naval bases on both sides of SA now - having coverage of the Panama Canal would be a strategic ace move ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There was an article a year or so about the Venezuelan Government, the socialist, handing out guns. To their loyal followers of course


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Two years ago almost 
https://pjmedia.com/trending/2017/0...rs-in-preparation-for-mother-of-all-protests/


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

As soon as we started giving up control of the Panama canal, the chinese started moving in. They are already heavily involved there so I guess you could say that they already have effective control.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> There was an article a year or so about the Venezuelan Government, the socialist, handing out guns. To their loyal followers of course


they emptied out the prisons and have those guys armed up to keep the citizens in line - unless the CIA has a counter militia program started across the borders >>>> don't see an uprising anytime soon ...


----------

